# Prayers for Bill and Tammy Totten (Benefit/Raffle Info)



## JK Payne (Oct 18, 2005)

I would like to ask for Prayers to be sent to Bill and Tammy Totten and to the Totten family. 

Those who attended the PRTA trail in Twin Bridges this past weekend know that Tammy was rushed down to Salt Lake right before the trial. Tammy has been diagnosed with cancer and it is the late stages. Bill and Tammy and their family could use all your thoughts and prayers at this time. 

Bill and Tammy could have cancelled the trial, but chose not to. It was Bill and Tammy wishes that the trail go on and that everyone have a good time. 

I would like to take a moment to thank all of those who help with make the trial possible this past weekend. 

Mike Heard – stepped in to take over as the Chair - this trial could not have taken place without his help in putting the finishing touches in the organization. Mike also worked very hard out in the field and in making sure all the stakes were up and running.

Julie Heard – who stepped in to marshal – helped with pulling together the equipment , workers coolers, lunches and taking care of so many of the other little details that seem to go unnoticed. 

The judges – Tom Brannan, Bob James, Alan Madsen, Shonene Garrison, Maruine Coleman and Bert Huth, for being so understanding and working with the new committee. Bert took the time out to judge on his 50th wedding anniversary. 

Bill and Tammy’s family, who traveled many miles to step in and take over the BBQ for the tailgate Friday night for the handlers, their strength in this difficult time was amazing and inspiring. 

Cindy Huff- Marshalling the open and staying until the end of the AM so that we could have all the workers needed to finish the trial.

Marylin Braken (SP) - For taking care of the judges when they arrived - and Marshalling the Qual and many other little details at the Qual. 

David French, who stopped by to watch the derby and ended up running dead birds and helping with the clean up.

Dave and Mary Lee Hooks – who volunteered and worked all day Saturday on very short notice

Lorna Kolstad – who stepped in and marshaled the derby to make sure that the derby ran smoothly. 

John Payne - setting up, tearing down, throwing and shooting flyers, and for putting up with me all weekend long. 

To all the pro’s who brought help to work in the field and helped when and where they could. 

Thank you to all the handlers – who made an extra effort to work with us and make sure that you were at the stakes when we needed you there. 

I hope that I did not miss anyone – if I did please forgive me –
Congratulations to those who placed and finished the trail 
And once again please keep Tammy, Bill and their family in your thoughts and prayers. 

Thank you -
Kerri Payne


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I want to echo Kerri's remarks. All who pitched in and especially Tammy and Bill's families were fantastic. We all owe them many thanks and we need to keep Tammy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

All our prayers to Tammy and Bill. We are so sorry to hear this. The last 2 years has really been hard on the members of this sport. We have lost so many dear friends.

Kim & Wayne


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

This is a sport where we are all one big extended family . Prayers and best wishes to the Totten family


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, wow. What terrible news... I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.

-K


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Our prayers go out to Bill and Tammy.
________
Bondage Restraints


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of wonderful people pulled together to make the best of a really bad situation. America at its best!

Thoughts and prayers from western Pa.


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Prayers already said and we'll keep praying!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

The only ones that Kerri left out that I can think of were John and Kerri Payne. Thanks to all who worked so hard to make this trial happen.
Prayers for Tammy Bill and Sara.
Marie


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

We are an extended family. We were at the Sacramento Valley Trial this weekend and heard the news. It spread quickly and has had an effect on all of us. As many have done, both Steve & I will continue to hold the Totten family in thought and pray for the strength needed at a time like this.


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Prayers sent. Good luck Tammy.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Prayers sent from John and Kathy Baitinger. 
Don't know them well, but we met while running Billings FT in Oct. of '06, on the way to a hunting trip in NW MT. I remember them being real quick to make us feel right at home, 2000 miles from home. Real easy to remember real people like that.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I am relatively new to the FT sport but I have to say how impressed I was with the way everyone pulled together at the PRTA trial last weekend. I talked to a lot of people and their genuine concern for Bill and Tammy was very apparent and showed me what a great group of people dog folks are. Prayers sent.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Tammy is one of my favorite people to sit in the gallery with and watch dog work. Nobody is more knowledgable and understanding of good dog work than her, plus she is a real fun person to be around. Prayers and good wishes sent.

John


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for Tammy and Bill.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

The trial had a very somber ambiance and the news didn't get any better or easier as the weekend carried on.

It was amazing how smooth things went with the Paynes, Heards and many others stepping up to the plate to 'git'r done'. 

My thoughts and prayers are with the entire Totten family, their young daughter Sara was a rock on Sunday. Can't say I'd have been that together.

Kerri is working on perhaps a fund raiser to help the Tottens with the medical bills, so stay tuned to RTF. Chris has given permission to use RTF as an avenue for such a cause and we've pulled together so much in the past.

Kris


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

What a wonderful way to gather the spiritual strengths of many, through internet, another one of many God's blessings. Please Lord Jesus send the answer of our prayers to the Totten Family. For yours is the glory. Amen


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> Tammy is one of my favorite people to sit in the gallery with and watch dog work. Nobody is more knowledgable and understanding of good dog work than her, plus she is a real fun person to be around. Prayers and good wishes sent.
> 
> John


Yup! That's her!
I remember running Willie in the derby. After sitting in the truck for 2000 miles, and the whole time Zeke was running the Q, he was ready to roll. He jumped a ditch on the way to the go-bird flyer, hit the wall on the other side. You could hear it knock the air out of him, but he never stopped churning, slinging a roostertail of dirt behind him. Grabbed the flyer. Sent him down the hill for the memory bird. He pinned it! That's when I heard Tammy. She stood up and was applauding. The gallery was kind of spread out and some were over airing. Not a whole bunch were really paying attention. But, they were after Tammy started whooping it up. She was saying,"Anybody see that?!" "Nice job!" 
I was moved. I was really nobody there. Couldn't prove it by Tammy. 
I was glad we made that trial.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Kerri, my best friend and his wife have a ranch near Glen and we know the area well. Although I don't know the Tottens personally, I certainly know the name. Prayers, good thoughts, and supportive wishes coming right now from "Sort Of Southern California."


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Very genuine people, Tammy and Bill. I just saw them at the Natl Am. Sad how we take things for granted. I should have spent more time visting with them, but I just thought I would catch them down the road. This is happening too often.


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

Tammy and Bill, when I read about this my thoughts went to the great times we had this June at the National Am and what a good time I had training with the group. My thoughts and prayers go out to both of you at these tough times now and to come, may the Lord watch over you and your family.


----------



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

Prayer offered up for Mr. and Mrs. Totten and their family. May God be with them all.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

Prayers Up.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

GT and I have you in our thoughts and prayers...

/Paul


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

Annette said:


> The only ones that Kerri left out that I can think of were John and Kerri Payne. Thanks to all who worked so hard to make this trial happen.
> Prayers for Tammy Bill and Sara.
> Marie


Kerri and John worked tirelessly to make the trial run smoothly - thanks Marie for remembering them. In addition, I would like to recognize Bill's step brother Larry, who takes care of the dogs on a daily basis. He too pitched in and worked to make the trial go smoothly.

Please remember the Tottens (Bill, Tammy and Sara) in your prayers.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Prayers for the Totten family. 
Suzanne B


----------



## windigo (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know an address to send cards to?

thanks

Patsy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry.

Prayers from the north.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

It is so nice to see the retriever people pull together for others who are in need. I am proud to be a part of this community.

I will keep the Totten family in my prayers.

Paula


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

windigo said:


> Does anyone know an address to send cards to?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Patsy


http://www.nightwindtraining.com/contact.html

This is the contact info on their site. Not sure if it's the best place to send them but I am sure it will get to them or their daughter.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Prayers from South Georgia. They sound like fine folks - what a shame they've been hit with this.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Prayers from Kansas!

Aaron and Nichol*


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Prayers from Vermont.

M


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Prayers sent from WI. I'll keep the Tottens in my thoughts.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

We would like to send our prayers and wishes to the Totten Family


----------



## NightwindGirl (Jul 22, 2009)

kiddcline said:


> http://www.nightwindtraining.com/contact.html
> 
> This is the contact info on their site. Not sure if it's the best place to send them but I am sure it will get to them or their daughter.


If you want to send things use their Summer address 

2426 MT Hwy 41 S
Twin Bridges MT 59754

Thank you all very much. The support is very up-lifting.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

NightwindGirl said:


> If you want to send things use their Summer address
> 
> 2426 MT Hwy 41 S
> Twin Bridges MT 59754
> ...


Please know we are all pulling for you and your parents. All good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## windigo (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the address, Sara. My thoughts are with you. Please tell Bill and Tammy I am thinking of them. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.

Patsy Martin


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

*NightwindGirl, pm coming your way.*


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Sara, Bill, Tammy

You have A LOT of folks close to you and ready/willing to help on a whim. PLEASE don't hesitate to call, email, snail mail, sky write, smoke signals, whatever you may need, we will be there!!! I think of you all often and pray daily that God will hold you tight and give you strength and encouragement.

Hugs

Kris


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Prayers sent from Oklahoma....


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all! If I can do anything please let me know!

KC Owens


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Prayers for the Totten family, may God hold you in his hands during this truly difficult time. 

Bart and Nancy Pals


----------



## teamtotten (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like to thank all of you who have sent Tammy and I your prayers and thoughts over the past weeks. Your response has been very heartening to both of us.

I must say that I have been overwhelmed by the friendship that was shown by all of the people and contestants who helped make the PRTA trial in Twin Bridges come off so smoothly and yet continue the tradition of great trials and comeraderie that means so much to us . 

We would especially like to thank the following folks, My family who are not involved with dogs and yet all showed up to make the food and shoot birds or do whatever needed done. my sisters Cathy, and Elaine, My brother Ed, My cousins Larry and Rick, My aunt June.

Mike and Julie Heard, Mike was the 1st person I called and he didn't hesitate a second. With 2 days notice he got time off from work and agreed to chair the trial. 
John and Kerry Payne who cochaired with Mike and without whom we could not have held the competition.
All of the judges, Tom Brannon,Bob James, Shon Garrison, Alan Madsen, Maureen Coleman, and Bert Huth, True friends for many years.
Dave and Merri Lee Hooks who have been to long missed from the game but stepped forward without hesitation when called upon. 
I know I am missing people here and apologize for that and hope you forgive me. Know that you are all in our hearts and our minds. 
Bill Totten.

ps. An account has been setup at Ruby Valley National Bank in Twin Bridges in Tammy's name to help cover some of the costs of her illness. If any of you out there care to donate you can send it directly to the bank, care of the *Tammy Totten Benefit Fund*


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Your family is in our thoughts and prayers. I do hope to see you and Tammy again soon.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

bump to top....

Kris


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is the list of prizes that will be going up for raffle on Entry Express. LOOK at the prizes vs donation fee. There is over $4500 dollars worth of prizes here. 

1. Open Benefit – Donation Fee is $25.00
1st Prize – Dave Rorem handler spot in any seminar (value $525)
2nd prize – Set of Bill Tottens training DVD’s (value $200)
3rd prize – Tri Tronics Sport Junior Collar (value $169)
4th prize – Tri Tronics Bark Limiter (value $99)

2. Amateur Benefit – Donation Fee is $25.00
1st prize –Archery hunt from MOOSE TO GOOSE Ranch for doe or buck deer, or cow elk, from a tree stand, on private property, all day hunt, Townsend MT (value $750)
2nd prize – Tri Tronics Sport Junior collar (value $169)
3rd prize – Tri Tronics Bark Limiter (value $99)
4th prize – Goodie Basket, dog collar, bowl, treats, shampoo, toys (value $75)

3. and 4. Qual and Derby Benefit – Donation Fee is $20.00 (these are seperate events!!)
1st prize – Tri Tronics Pro G3 Exp (value $509)
2nd prize – Tri Tronics Sport Junior collar (value $169)
3rd prize – Tri Tronics Bark Limiter (value $99)

5. Puppy – Donation Fee is $10.00
1st prize – Tri Tronics Sport Junior (value $169)
2nd prize – Tri Tronics Bark Limiter (value $99)

6. Working Certificate – Donation Fee is $5.00
Top 15 winners – Tri Tronics TRACER e collar light (Value $44 each)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> Here is the list of prizes that will be going up for raffle on Entry Express. LOOK at the prizes vs donation fee. There is over $4500 dollars worth of prizes here.
> 
> 1. Open Benefit – Donation Fee is $25.00
> 1st Prize – Dave Rorem handler spot in any seminar (value $525)
> ...


Kris-

This sounds great..... how can we register...? I went on EE, and didn't see it....


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Kris-
> 
> This sounds great..... how can we register...? I went on EE, and didn't see it....


Susan, I just went under Find Event on EE and put in Tammy Totten and it came up. It is not open for entires yet.


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

Pray for a cure for cancer!!!

DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!! DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!!
DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!! DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!!

Professional Retriever Trainers Association PRTA - Tammy Totten Mock Benefit Trial

Stake Fee Entries Judges Start 
Open Donation $25.00 0 (limit 99) 
Qualifying Donation $20.00 0 (limit 99) 
Derby Donation $20.00 0 (limit 99) 
Working Certificate $5.00 0 (limit 99) 2/27/2010 8:00 am 
Puppy $10.00 0 (limit 99) 

DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!! DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!!
DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!! DO NOT LIMIT THE EVENT to 99!!!!
Limit at a 1,000,000 maybe - NOT 99!!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm with Mitch...have a CLOSING date but do not limit the entries....you know, sorta like a regular OPEN stake....

Mo' money means more research to cure the meanest disease on the planet regards,

kg


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll remove the limits. I'm just waiting on confirmation from Entry Express on a couple of things then I'll finalize so we can start entering. Talk about looking at CANDY all Day yesterday looking at all this awesome stuff from TRI TRONICS. How Awesome! 

Not to forget the donation from the Petrovish's fora the Archery Hunt from Moose to Goose Ranch (there are HUGE deer on his place by the way. we were pheasant hunting there last week and saw tons of deer, 2 incredibly nice bucks) and a Dave Rorem HANDLER spot? How sweet is that!

Any chance we can make this a sticky??

Kris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> Any chance we can make this a sticky??


Done and title modified.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks Lainee!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

TRIAL IS OPEN FOR ENTRIES!!!!! Prizes are listed on the Premium as well as in this thread. Please help to spread the word!!!! Even if you don't know the Tottens, this is one heck of a raffle!!!!

email if you have any questions.

Kris


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

C mon Louisiana boys ! The whole country did it for us to help Smith.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

The AMATEUR Donation top prize has been changed to a 2 DAY archery hunt instead of just one day. Lodging is available but you'll be responsible for getting your own license. Moose To Goose Ranch borders the Missouri River and is a beautiful place to be.

Kris


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Kris, 
Our annual Banquet is next weekend and I will spread the word for the raffle. Bill and Tammy are loved by members of IRC. Our hearts and prayers are with them!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you Barb. i see it worked, a bunch of new people entered since your banquet. Please everyone, spread the WORD about the fantastic raffle. Not only by helping Tammy you will also be moving towards cure and treatment for Pancreatic Cancer.

kris


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

PRAY HARDER!!! Just got more bad news about Tammy. The chemo is not working, they are trying a new regimine. PRAY it works and PRAY for peace and strength for Tammy and her Family, husband Bill and daughter Sara. Tammy and Sara are VERY close.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I got the email also Kris. It doesn't sound good. Pray for Tammy and the family. I know no one needs a reminder but it can't hurt.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I had a hard time finding the event so for those who have not entered yet:

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3598

My dogs are entered....Ranger's first qual and Open, hope he does good! And I'm sure Flash will be one of the oldest in the Derby, I'll be glad if he gets a JAM


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank God there's no such thing as praying too much...our thoughts and prayers are with the Totten family...

Sarita & Bill


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Would be great if this was another 100+ dog Open!! My prayers are with my old friends, the Totten family.

Bob May


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

OK, still got a month to go. I had myself removed as administrator for PRTA so that when the draw happens there will be no influence since I just gotta win some of those great prizes.

Tammy started a new kind of Chemo...holding our breath to see if it works. They are in Morgan Hills CA.

Kris


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I checked with my two dogs and they both wanted to try the Open! What competitors they are! We're in and sending up prayers for Bill and Tammy.


----------



## teamtotten (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for their prayers and kind thoughts. As I write this Tammy is in the hospital as they search for another chemo regime that will help. She has fought this very onesided battle with dignity, determination and grace. I would like everyone to watch the entry express for the benefit trial for Tammy. Please enter your dogs even if you can't attend. 100 % of the proceeds will go to her and the battle she is in.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Done. Won't actually be attending though.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

More prayers and best wishes coming from MT via CA for Tammy and family. I am sorry to read she's back in the hospital but I am hoping she can find some help and relief.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Also, want to clear up that there is not an actual trial!!! This is a raffle set up to look like a field trial  I know it's weird, but it allows everyone an opportunity to join in the help, extend heartfelt thoughts and some very lucky folks are going to win some awesome prizes. 

However, if anyone DOES want to go to Corona in the Virgin Islands and set up a trial, I'll see what I can do to get there :0

Blessing for the Totten Family

Kris


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I never read the premium, just entered. But afterwards, I did.
I kinda wish the 'entry' fees were higher. I ran out of dogs to enter...


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> I never read the premium, just entered. But afterwards, I did.
> I kinda wish the 'entry' fees were higher. I ran out of dogs to enter...


You can enter more than once I think.

But for sure I know you can make up dogs to!!! Just type out a bit of info and TADAY, new entry. I am thinking I will enter 2012 NFC 2011 NFC WON IT ALL  LOL

Gotta run, bright sunny day here in CA and running lots of marks today!


Kris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> Hi All
> 
> Nestle Purina is adding the following prize to the AMATEUR for Tottens benefit. Here's the link.
> 
> ...


Nice! Of course I didn't enter the Am....hmmm, oh honey....


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

No Good News...Tammy will be going into hospice care soon 

Please send extra thoughts and prayers for the family!

Kris


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Prayers sent from MN.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Prayers and More Prayers for Tammy. We Love You!
Bill and Micki


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Northwest Gamebirds (Idaho) will donate 25 live mallard ducks to each of the Open, Derby, Amateur and Qualifying. Value at each event would be $287.50 X 4 = $1150.00. Winner would have to find a way to pick up the birds at the farm or delivery can be made at one of the field trials or hunt test that Northwest Gamebirds supplys. Advance notice of pickup or delivery is required.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Tammy passed away peacefully on the evening of February 9th....

Thank you to everyone who is supporting the Raffle. I know the money is much in need. The Tottens are surrounded by love this evening...and an angel to watch over them.

Kris


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Best wishes to the Totten family, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

What a shame. I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, Tammy. Her family and friends will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Prayers to the Totten family.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with Bill and Sara and the rest of the family. So sad to think that we won't see Tammy's smiling face again. She will be missed.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Our condolences to Bill and Sara and all of Tammy's family. We know that she will be sorely missed. Anyone who has known Bill and Tammy knows that "Teamtotten" is not just a slogan--it is reality. Tammy's time here on earth is done, but her work as an angel is just beginning. We will be listening for her at every field trial. 
Larry and Anna


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

As He gently cradles Tammy in His hands, we know that she is at peace in an everlasting home. 

Cancer not only devastates the bodies of our loved ones, it also ravages finances. If you have not already done so, PLEASE consider entering the PRTA Benefit in Tammy's name:

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3598

God bless and watch over Bill and Sara as they continue onward.


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Tammys passing. I entered my first field trial in support of this woman who obviously is so loved and well thought of. I'm sorry I never got to meet her. My thoughts and prayers are with her beloved family left behind.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of Tammy's passing. My condolences to her family and all who knew and loved her.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Prayers for the Totten family.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

My condolences to the Totten family.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

When are they going to post the running order?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> When are they going to post the running order?


I was told in a conversation last week that Shayne was not returning emails (on a different matter) and might be on vacation.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't think Shayne is responsible to do the draw, it is whomever setup the event and is playing the role of FTS.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

The event is open to enter till tonight now, I noticed earlier it changed to closing today so draw should really go tonight. At midnight I am guessing.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Jason Glavich said:


> The event is open to enter till tonight now, I noticed earlier it changed to closing today so draw should really go tonight.


Entries look closed to me.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

AmiableLabs said:


> Entries look closed to me.


Yeh they do now to me as well. I checked this morning and it had said tonight, which I thought was odd because they closed last week, then I thought maybe they opened them back up until the draw but now I don't know what happened. Who knows, I may be going crazy, or still umm not feeling well from celebrating bday.

I say I am confused, sorry for the bum scoop


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Jason Glavich said:


> I say I am confused, sorry for the bum scoop


Don't sweat it, we are all guilty of worse.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Just checked this am and it now says it closes tonight (2/23).


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

jgrammer said:


> Just checked this am and it now says it closes tonight (2/23).


It's already closed, but the draw is tonight as far as the dow jones determining the winner.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Kristie Wilder said:


> It's already closed, but the draw is tonight as far as the dow jones determining the winner.


As of right now, entries are open and it says they will not close until tonight.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

YardleyLabs said:


> As of right now, entries are open and it says they will not close until tonight.


It seems to be doing this each day.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I thought that today's dow was supposed to be used to pick the starting dog, how can they still have entries open if that is the case? If you read the premium, the event is supposed to be held this weekend and based on today's Dow. If the order has not been established before todays Dow is final....?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't mind if they keep it open... And the draw hasn't been done, so clearly it's not ending today... Whatever they need to do to help the Tottens... With all the entries, it might be nice to break the prizes apart to have multiple winners per stake based on the closing numbers over three days or something...


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

HI Folks

I set up the event with the help of Tara. I had her remove me from an administrator of PRTA because I knew I was going to enter some of my dogs and didn't want anyone thinking I played with the draw. SO, Tara was/is going to do the draw. 

I have NO idea why it is still open, last I heard from Tara was where to send the check to. As far as I'm concerned it can stay open til, but lets see what happens tonight. I guess we'll have to figure the DOW on another day? I'm just not sure whats happening, but I am very excited seeing the #'s entered and the overwhelming support. I had so many people calling and emailing wanting to help and make donations. it is just awesome.

Kris


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey, no problem with it being still open and so glad to see more entries since the initial close date.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I absolutely agree but I think that it should be clarified. there is always someone who will make something of it (Not me) The more entries the better for the Tottens.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Why can't it just stay open until the last day when they do the pick? It is a fundraiser, after all, and no one has anything to do except congratulate the winners....


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Running order and starting dogs are up!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Do we know what day they are using for the DOW to choose the winners? Or they sticking with what's there? (41)?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like it was Tues, Feb 23 which is what was in the premium.


----------

